# What was your best school year?



## KGL13 (Oct 14, 2013)

You could choose your favorite grade based on how social you were, the work you did, anything really. For me, my favorite year was the eighth grade. All I can remember is the eighth grade being awesome. If I could go back I definitely would. 

After 2 years of being in a new school with people I didn't know, I finally felt comfortable with everybody and started talking to them. Suddenly, socializing wasn't a huge problem for me at that point. If anyone wanted to have a conversation me I would talk to them. As a result of that, I was able to make 3 friends (Unfortunately they became acquaintances in High School but I still talk to them from time to time). There was even this girl I used to like a lot that I would often talk to with ease. I bullied for a VERY short period of time but I easily shooed him by just simply punching him haha. It was just an epic time for me. Things finally started to go my way. At least until High School where everything went back to the way it was before. :/


----------



## KGL13 (Oct 14, 2013)

I *was bullied


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

My junior year, which was only just last year actually. It was my second year going to a new school, and like you, I wasn't too comfortable at first. Even though I came back after summer not expecting much, it turned out to be a great year. I had some great classes (including the only music class I've actually enjoyed) people to talk to, and all that. Definitely would go back, especially after having a rather disappointing senior year.


----------



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

You sound like me, op. Eighth grade was my year too. I went to parties. I had alot of friends. Nobody messed with me cause I was really fit and on the wrestling team.

The year after, I got my social anxiety as it all slid away.

Second best year was sophomore year of high school. This was me having social anxiety so I couldn't fully enjoy it. It was good because I was hit on by girls alot and respected by guys. It went away a lot by junior year because I was quiet and didn't talk to anyone. But really, my lack of popularity in this new school was my own fault. My freshman year I was bullied and cast out socially, so I was bitter when I moved to this new school senior year. I expected the worst out of everyone.

I actually had decent social experiences sophomore and junior year, but I didn't go to any parties or dances and didn't get dates either years. It could have been so much better though.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I think when I was 13. I was still teased a little, like people taking my pencil case and my school diary away and hiding them, but that was it, no major bullying. I had some close friends I actually hung out with outside of school, as shocking as that may be. I think my grades were pretty good as well at this stage, were at least gradually going uphill from what I remember.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

In one way or another, every single year sucked.


----------



## layl14 (Apr 7, 2014)

all my school years sucked but i'd say grade 4 and bit of grade 5 before i moved. one day after march break my 'friend' just ignored me and decided from now on to play with this girl who so rude to me. i just did what i do best, wander around and then i stood by this group who was playing tag and i knew the girl and they eventually accepted me because i was just there lol. even though i don't know why they'd befriend my lame self it was a good time before my father decided to sell the house for no reason and move into these corners. i had to start from the very bottom again but that's another story for another day.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Spring and Summer semester of 2012 were fairly good. There wasn't too much stress and I had some classes with some of my favorite professors.


----------



## cellardoor23 (Mar 15, 2014)

Junior Year:

It felt like I had a lot going for me.

I had quite a few friends. I played guitar in a band, I was well known because of this. I had a lot of people who would say things like, "Weren't you that kid who played in the talent show?" or "Hey! I don't really know you, but you can shred on the guitar". 

On top of that, it was also the year I actually ended up getting a girlfriend, which will be six years ago today in about half an hour. Sad that I still remember the date and almost regard it as my own little holiday. Not because I still have feelings for her, but just for the fact a girl--and a pretty attractive one too--actually gave me a chance. I don't know what the hell she ever saw in me (it had nothing to do about me being a musician, because she had actually never heard me when we first started dating), but I hope one day I'll be able to have another chance to be with a woman.

But yeah, Junior Year: Friends, Playing in a band, girlfriend. It was nice.

Second Half of Senior Year? We broke up, my band started to disintegrate, friends started going their seperate ways, and it's really been a landslide ever since then...it's been getting worse and worse. The feeling of isolation has increased every year.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

Year 11/16 years old was an amazing year for me girl-wise. I was in pretty good shape because of gym and things were good for me socially, so I was quite confident. I was in a long (ish) term relationship which was pretty amazing. Two really pretty girls admitted they liked me and I was flirty with a few other girls. So a really weird year.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

for me, it was pretty much all of middle school and all of high school. my anxiety didnt start till after i graduated high school


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

3rd grade was my happiest year. After grade school I was forced to move a total of three times, one of the causes to my anxiety


----------



## Octobird (Jan 22, 2014)

Probably 7th grade... Around the age of 12 or 13 I guess. I had a very very good friend that I always joked around with. After I moved country and school and got further into puberty everything got ****.


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

2nd and 3rd grade were pretty decent for me. I had a modest circle of friends, and got pretty good grades. My overall level of happiness was also fairly high. The blissful ignorance of childhood is also a pleasant experience.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Junior or Senior year of High School by than I was feared by people and no one bothered me. Plus I had an awesome teacher in my Junior year I had no other year and got out early in my Senior year.


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

All my school life was f****d up..


----------



## ShineGreymon (May 30, 2013)

It all blurs into one.

I'm an inmature person so all I cared about was playing with my toys after school. School itselfs was just a thing.


----------



## jjj21 (Feb 24, 2012)

Junior year in high school. I was the most social and I was actually having fun. When I got into college, all I did was study and I barely had time for fun. I was also extremely stressed out about classes. Second best would have to be my last quarter of college because I was doing an internship that I really enjoyed and I got along with everyone (throughout college, I always didn’t along with at least one person). I also moved out into a different place and got along with my new roommate and I made a friend at work who I got along with really well.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

My best school years would have to be Grades 3, 4 and 5. It was a very good stage in my life. My sister and I were getting a little bit older which meant that my parents were less stressed out, and we also got to do more things as a family (like ice skating, skiing, camping, etc.), stuff that we have long since stopped doing. I also had a lot of friends to hang out with, and I was outside all the time.

It was very easy. I didn't have to worry about fitting in with my peers, figuring out how I'm going to be making a living, getting competitive grades/extracurriculars, whether or not girls like me, and all the bull**** that comes with emerging adulthood. It was just: go to school, come home, play outside, play video games, do homework (which took like 15 minutes), and then go to bed.

And one thing that I also dearly miss: We actually owned our own house.


----------



## boxofcereal (Apr 18, 2014)

gr.12. I was bullied in elementary school, and high school until I joined the IB program (similar to advanced placement). In grade 11 I had so much drama with my boyfriend and his army of other "female friends". in Grade 12, I hung out with small group of people who I really found genuine and kind. I did well academically, was friendly with all of the teachers (except one who hated me for falling asleep in his class). However, my 5 years in university were far better than any of my high/mid/elementary school years.


----------



## Nessie91 (Jan 5, 2012)

6th Grade. 

I HATED HIGH SCHOOL. I think that is when I went downhill (mentally). My problems were just starting and I couldn't enjoy the experience. 
I wish I could go back and start again, I would do it all differently.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

For high school, grade 11. 

Primary, I dunno really. Most of that was decent.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Probably almost any year before turning 13.

4th or 6th grade if I have to be more specific.


----------



## Poyozo (Apr 20, 2014)

3rd grade was pretty great. spent all day playing on the swings, writing stories, and throwing sand at other children


----------



## angelique (Mar 26, 2012)

My best school year wasn't really a year, it was my first semester of college (this past Fall). I took only one class and it was super easy, which made this semester kind of catch me off guard. I'm taking two classes now, English and History, and there's so much more homework and essays. Definitely wish I could go back to my last semester haha. 

Most of high school wasn't too bad for me either because I did independent studies, where you meet with your teacher one-on-one a couple times a week for a few hours, then do the rest of your work at home. I did go to a regular high school for the first two months of freshman year but thankfully I found the independent study school and decided to go there instead. If it wasn't for that, I'm pretty sure high school would have been really ****ty with my social anxiety. Those first two months of freshman year consisted of me feeling incredibly nervous most of the time and sitting with a group of people during lunch but not saying a word. Groups are the worst. I can talk when it's 2 or 3 people, but anything more than that, no.

Middle school sucked. I remember just being depressed throughout the whole thing. I was never bullied or picked on, and I had some friends, but having to deal with so many people around all the time was really stressful. 

I'm glad I'm in college now, where socializing isn't everyone's main concern like it seems to be in middle/high school.


----------



## Ryan90 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'd say Kindergarden to grade 3. In grade 4 things went to hell for me.


----------



## Steestee (Feb 20, 2014)

Senior year of high school definitely. I had finally honed my sense of humor to perfection and knew how to use it to distract and deflect people from seeing my anxiety. My group of friends had finally achieved a respectable level of popularity, and girls were finally interested in me. Every year before and since has been a disaster.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

kindergarten


----------



## Mcquiz (Jul 31, 2013)

I'd say right now which is the 12th year. I have grown massively in confidence this year and I've upped my social interactions outside the school a lot. During the previous school year I went out maybe 6times throughout the year meanwhile from January to the end of March I did every weekend, some weeks even twice. It has been a successful year school wise doing great in all my competitions.


----------



## Itta (Dec 4, 2013)

8th grade.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm hard pressed to find a good one let alone a best one. The year I started smoking pot and skipping school was the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## Thanatar18 (Apr 27, 2014)

Anytime in elementary, afterwards it all went downhill...
Probably grade 2.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

housebunny said:


> I'm hard pressed to find a good one let alone a best one. The year I started smoking pot and skipping school was the first thing that came to mind.


lol u poor thing tho

For me it was early years up till g6. Then schools merged and smart but troublemaker types like me were split up from old friends quite a bit.

g8 might have had potential for me with girls again, but my problems ruined that.

g11-12 had good times with real friends, but we were barely had girls around or went to find them.

Now what years where the best for pointless crushes.......all of them, except g9-12 was when I was even more removed from girls on my level, so I crushed all superbabes those years.


----------



## whatyoumustthink (Apr 25, 2012)

None.


----------



## Jeannie24 (Sep 21, 2013)

Aside from kindie, it was the year I left.


----------



## boredcat (Apr 7, 2014)

Probably 4th-5th grade.. I was going to an American school overseas, and I actually had good friends that wanted to hang out with me!

But after 5th grade, my family moved back to the US, and I didn't really make any friends after that.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

For high school: sophomore and junior year
Had "friends", was in marching band, and thought I knew what I was going to do with my life (I didn't). I can't say I was happy during this time, but I wasn't being bullied and I hadn't yet hit rock bottom in terms of mental stability.

For college/university: this year (4th/senior year)
I finally have actual friends, even though they'll be gone by the end of the year. I won art competition somehow. I finally have a resume that's (kind of) worth looking at. I'm getting better at talking to people even though I'm still awkward. it's still really hard to make friends, but I have a lot of casual acquaintances from my classes. People know I exist, I guess. *shrug*

I don't really have _good_ years. I just have years that suck less than others. :stu


----------



## Ponies (Jan 12, 2014)

So far all my years have really sucked. Having no friends makes it really hard to have a good year. Hoping for a better Junior and Senior year


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

I'll have to say grade 4-6. My social life was way more lively back then than it is now.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Maybe 8th grade even though sa started to manifest then and I started to withdraw, though not a completely bad year because it was full of good memories. In high school, junior year wasn't so bad, lots of things happening and a school trip overseas, my comments in class seemed to be noticed. All that however didnt last, senior year I remember just god awful lonely and dull.


----------

